# Sparkling Gourami stocking?



## starquestMM (Aug 26, 2012)

I've seen a recommendation of six for a 10g. 

I just picked up three today from the LFS for a 5g. (that was all they had). Pretty cool fish so far, the blue eyes really stand out.


----------



## JerSaint (Oct 22, 2012)

I would only go with three. They tend to like groups of three and if you are going to stock other tank mates that will leave you a bit of room for them. I have three in with Cardinals, Pristella tetras and Bolivian Rams.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Depends.
No plants: 1M + 2F
Lots of plants (including surface cover): 6 to ~10 will do fine.

via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


----------



## iLOVEnanos (Jun 6, 2013)

Well the only supplier I could find sold out  I did find some Ember Tetras for the 10 though. I may put just one in with the Embers for a centerpiece fish if I can find one. 

I have also an empty 8 gallon I am trying to decide what to do with (ie sell and get a 20 or rescape it) so I may still get some for that when I can. I didn't realize they would be so hard to find here in PA!


----------



## ADJAquariums (Jul 5, 2012)

maybe just a dwarf gourami then, Sparkling gourami's do really prefer trios, I do highly recommend the Ember Tetras, Great little fish, as well as Chili Rasboras. You could always post a WTB in the RAOK and WTB section of the forums, someone probably has a trio they are willing to sell and ship


----------



## starquestMM (Aug 26, 2012)

OVT said:


> Depends.
> No plants: 1M + 2F
> Lots of plants (including surface cover): 6 to ~10 will do fine.
> 
> via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


The surface cover is probably a key aspect for these guys. I have a bunch of myriophyllum floating in the quarantine tank and they spend most of thier time snaking around in it "hunting" for food.


----------

